# boot ID



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

32 prion's maybe? only matters if their comfortable to you.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

That goes without saying. I'm curious about their stiffness and durability though. I haven't been able to locate them in 32's archives for 08-010.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Not being a dick or anything, but have you looked on the inside of the tongue of the boot so see if there is a model name?


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

They're online. I'm still trying to decide if I should buy them as a backup.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*32 Lashed*

Paid less than $40 for these, they arrived today. First thing I did was look inside the tongue, thanks fattrav. They're 32 Lashed in a 1/2 undersized 11. Nice boot, a bit too small though, anyone interested?


----------

